# Guesses for fun?



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

I have 3 babies that are almost 4 weeks old. One of them I know for sure is a pullet thanks to sex-linked genetics. The black and gold is offspring of a Cuckoo Maran hen and a buff Cochin bantam roo. She was solid black when she hatched, and she is getting prettier by the day. She has the most roo-like behavior, but her mom was like that as well as a baby.

The dirty looking white baby is offspring of a white leghorn hen and buff Cochin bantam roo. And the Easter egger is offspring of an Ameraucana hen and buff Cochin bantam roo. Any guesses on gender with those two? I know it’s still a bit early, but I definitely guessed with pretty good accuracy when my older chickens were this age, so it’s worth a shot.

I have my guesses…let’s hear yours!

P.S. Don’t worry. These babies don’t live outside yet. They took their first field trip to the back yard today and walked on the grass for five minutes! Big world out there!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm terrible at this, the only one with any kind of comb is the speckled one.

I'm looking forward to the two light colored peeps all grown up.


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm terrible at this, the only one with any kind of comb is the speckled one.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the two light colored peeps all grown up.


I agree! And when her mom was little, she too had a larger and redder comb than the rest. I was certain her mom was a cockerel! She was larger, bolder, aggressive, and had the most pronounced comb. But she was a she 🤷🏻‍♀️

the white one does have a comb about the same size as the black one, but they are both very light in color. And I’d think the EE likely won’t have a noticeable comb yet either way since mama has a pea comb


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see I failed to say it might be male. Told you I was terrible at this. Silkies were a whole nother thing.


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I see I failed to say it might be male. Told you I was terrible at this. Silkies were a whole nother thing.


Which one might be male? The black and gold?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

K10sal said:


> Which one might be male? The black and gold?


Yeah. But that's the same one you said is the spitting image of her mom. Attitude included.


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yeah. But that's the same one you said is the spitting image of her mom. Attitude included.


well her mom is barred…but since her dad is buff and solid color, the barring could only be passed to male offspring, In which case, there would be a white dot on the head upon hatching. So I’m confident she’s a female, but yes, she has attitude for sure!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm truly not very good with the hard feathered birds. If I raised them, then I can usually pick them out. Those I didn't raise? Forget it. Most of the time I'm lost.

Most people don't want birds with attitude. Actually I find it fun to have one that knows what it wants and just how to get it.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

No good guesses, but they sure are pretty little things!


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm truly not very good with the hard feathered birds. If I raised them, then I can usually pick them out. Those I didn't raise? Forget it. Most of the time I'm lost.
> 
> Most people don't want birds with attitude. Actually I find it fun to have one that knows what it wants and just how to get it.


The black and gold is by far the favorite in our house. Her attitude isn’t bad - just very confident. I adore it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tons of personality packed in a little body. I've had a few of those. They always had the top spot with me.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

no good guesses but thanks for the pics!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Buff is a pullet and the other two are cockerels.*


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> No good guesses, but they sure are pretty little things!


Thank you! I agree!


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

danathome said:


> *Buff is a pullet and the other two are cockerels.*


Do you mean the Easter egger is a pullet? The black and gold is definitely a pullet. She’s a sex-link, so I’m sure about that. But her stance and personality sure scream “cockerel!” I think all 3 are pullets, but we shall see!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, we've got time to watch them grow.

Now if they only knew what you went through to get those three.


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

Oh heavens. If only. These babies have a special place in my heart for sure!!! I’m supposed to be selling babies, but I’m not there yet. Haha! What I’ve gone through with these first 5 has made it impossible for me to part with them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From the sounds of it though, you're going to get lots and lots of practice hatching in your challenging situation.


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

Yes. Looks like I will. I must be nuts!


----------

